# Duty Watches



## Sourmash

Curious, Do you wear the same watch on and off duty? What kind of watches do all you EMTs and Medics use and why? Any particular style or watch work really well for ems? What kind of features would you like to have on a duty watch?


----------



## Sourmash

Curious, Do you wear the same watch on and off duty? What kind of watches do all you EMTs and Medics use and why? Any particular style or watch work really well for ems? What kind of features would you like to have on a duty watch?


----------



## Steveb

I have tons of watches I just ware the one I pick out in the morning and ware it the rest of the day. Always metal band and easy hands to read in the dark. A chronographic is a nice added feature. Right now im wearing the Fossil Ch2600.


----------



## SoCal911

A cheap digital on duty - and a nice digital off.


----------



## Sasha

I think he's doing research. 

I use a cheap Walmart watch all the time. Wipe it down periodically.


----------



## ffemt8978

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## abckidsmom

Timex. I have been wearing Timex watches ever since I started wearing watches.  I have a metal one I wear when I want to be "dressy" lol.


----------



## Sasha

That's the watch I wear. 

We are watch buddies!


----------



## Anjel

abckidsmom said:


> Timex. I have been wearing Timex watches ever since I started wearing watches.  I have a metal one I wear when I want to be "dressy" lol.



Thats what I have on too lol


----------



## Anjel

And when I met kat she had the blue one on.


----------



## abckidsmom

$12 speaks volumes.


----------



## adamjh3

Deep blue t25. Just because it was a gift. Love it


----------



## DPM

I've got an old issued watch from the Army. Nothing fancy but a big glow in the dark face. Job done


----------



## DesertMedic66

One I ordered for $40 online that can be soaked in bleach. 

I don't wear a watch off duty. 

Any watch works for me as long as it has a second hand and can be soaked in bleach and other cleaners and still work.


----------



## abckidsmom

Sasha said:


> That's the watch I wear.
> 
> We are watch buddies!



I am going to smile about this all day.


----------



## Sourmash

Sasha said:


> I think he's doing research.
> 
> I use a cheap Walmart watch all the time. Wipe it down periodically.



Absolutely! I've been trying to choose a NICE duty watch for a while now, I don't mind spending some money on it as I have a nice collection of large bulky watches that I love. Just picked up a nice Invicta last month. Problem is they are too big for duty use. I started looking around to see if there is a watch designed specifically for use in EMS, if there is I can't find it. Ever the entrepreneur, I started thinking about what features I'd put on one for use. 

I was thinking a digital with just a second hand would be nice. Or a button that sounds a beep after 15 or 30 seconds (for taking pulses/ respitory rates). I'd probably go with a silicone band... I was just curious if anyone else has looked for something or had ideas to customize an EMS watch.


----------



## Steam Engine

Sasha said:


> I think he's doing research.
> 
> I use a cheap Walmart watch all the time. Wipe it down periodically.



This. Alcohol it after every shift, and if it gets goobers on it you can just throw it away.


----------



## Lozenger19

I use a fob watch on duty.

Niftynurse.com have some great watches.

The one I have is silicone and you can take the face/ pin out, so you can put the silicone part through the wash after each shift


----------



## yowzer

I only have one watch, a Traser with tritium glow tubes, making things like checking a pulse in the dark a snap. I don't understand how people can use digital watches for that sort of thing; I can't count and keep track of what number of seconds to stop counting at at once. Much easier to watch a second hand sweep for 15 or 30 seconds.

I'd love to get into collecting watches, but I have enough expensive hobbies and not enough money as it is...


----------



## Medic Tim

Navy seal watch. Love it.


----------



## FourLoko

I have a cheap, Timex Ironman of some sort. Only wear it on duty.

Was just looking at this guy: http://www.lapolicegear.com/ibeam-55201-black-watch.html On sale and has a built in LED flashlight, could come in handy.


----------



## Outbac1

I use a Seiko Automatic with a metal band. 9 years its never failed, never been broken and I never had to buy a battery. The metal band is easy to wipe down or soak in disenfectant unlike a fabric strap. Fabric straps can absorb fluids and change color when soaked.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25

Walmart el cheapo. $13 digital.  It does the trick and is nothing fancy.  If it gets too gross after constant wipe downs, it will go in the trash and I will go make another $13 purchase.




Sourmash said:


> Or a button that sounds a beep after 15 or 30 seconds (for taking pulses/ respitory rates)..



I don't think your going to find a watch that does this...Your just going to have to pay attention to the seconds counter/ Second hand.


----------



## NomadicMedic

I was wearing a Timex Ironman as my "work watch". I wore it in Haiti and the DEET ate all of the plastic! (and I put that stuff on my skin? Yikes!)

Now I wear a "nicer" Tommy Bahama watch. It's not super expensive, but it also doesn't look like a plastic kid's watch. Easy to clean with K-wipes too. Buy what you like.


----------



## WTEngel

Breitling Emergency Mission







A little heavy, but in the event of an unplanned landing, I like the feeling of having my own personal ELT located on my wrist!


----------



## usalsfyre

^^^^^
Proof CMC medics get paid way too much .


----------



## WTEngel

Yeah, I worked a shift of overtime and was able to buy two of these with enough left over for a trip to Switzerland to pick them up. 

I usually wear them both at the same time...this way if one of my arms is amputated in the accident, I still have the other one. Genius, right?


----------



## DrParasite

On duty I have a $15 watch from walmat with a cloth band that stays wrapped around the neck of my scope.   My scope is always with me when I am on the truck, either in my bag or on my person.  

my only requirements are a digital face (bigger is better) and a good glowing backface.

off duty I don't wear a watch, but I did buy a fancy looking one for times when I need to look powerful and expensive.  It stays in a box most of the time


----------



## tyl789

I wear a g-shock.  It has a big screen an can hold up to anything.  It is waterproof and can be washed rigorously. The one I have was a gift but you can pick one up for about 100 bucks and it will last forever.


----------



## ffemt8978

Casio Pathfinder Waveceptor.


----------



## Fox800

Cheapo Timex i440 on duty. Amazon FTW. Don't wear it off-duty. It's got a rubberized strap so it's easy to clean. If it gets contaminated you can mix up some disinfectant and dump it in there overnight.


----------



## Steveb

WTEngel said:


> Breitling Emergency Mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little heavy, but in the event of an unplanned landing, I like the feeling of having my own personal ELT located on my wrist!


Now that sir is a watch.


----------



## Luno

*My Watch*

Casio G-Shock Solar, been to many bad places, still in good shape, 8 years old, don't have to change the battery ever, also has a stop watch for running... 
http://www.watchallure.com/images/1...io-Classic-Collection-Resin-Watch_1_140_0.jpg


----------



## citizensoldierny

G-shock, or Seiko Orange Monster


----------



## MiddleEastMedic101

I swear by G-Shock.


----------



## TRSpeed

Timex expedition.

Cheap.rubberized strap.back light.simple.


----------



## Hunter

Gshock. Been wearing it since emt school, never a problem. Nice size screen also has hands for when I'm feeling fancy.


----------



## Bullets

I am wearing a G-Shock G-Rescue GW-7900B. Tough black rubber case, tells time, tides and moon phase, water resistant to far beyond anything i would ever need. It is solar powered, only a small backup battery, if it ever gets low, even at night i just shine my flashlight on the face and it recharges. Time keeping is Atomic, with a decent signal even 40ft below the surface of the Atlantic. Also use it as a bottom timer when SCUBA diving


----------



## mycrofft

I wore a Wittnauer analog chronograph (digitals were all LED then in Bedrock) a flightmate in USAF Basic  Training sold to me for $40 after the girl who gave it to him Dear Johned him. It lasted five years of abuse as an USAF firefighter and civilian EMT, then needed a new crystal and cleaning to resume its duties.   My son has it, it's beat up but otherwise would be worth $700 now.
I use a cheap Casio. The buttons on the analogous Timexes hurt my fingers.


----------



## NewTex

A 1991 vintage air force navigators watch...has tritium tubes...steel case...electronic movement...nylon strap...(like the military one piece straps, can loose one of the watche's pins and you still have the watch on your wrist)

Never let me down in the 10 years i have owned it.


Off duty I wear...........TA DA..the same


----------



## DarkStarr

Lost my one and only Citizen watch while on duty.. kinda upset about it, I liked it.  No idea where it came off.. :/


----------



## TransportJockey

A cheap Timex expedition ... on its third strap now


----------



## beandip4all

WTEngel said:


> Breitling Emergency Mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little heavy, but in the event of an unplanned landing, I like the feeling of having my own personal ELT located on my wrist!



^^ I dig it!  Wish they made a ladies version... wtf females can't go on an "Emergency Mission?"  :blink::blink:

I've actually had a vexing hunt for an upscale duty watch because all women's are like... pink pearl oyster backing and bracelet bands styles.  blegck.  It's aggravating.  No women like simple, classic, durable?  

I ended up with a this bvlgari after lots of hunting:  




then I ended up NEVER wearing it and it sits on the shelf!   I do wear it for bisnazz meetings and teaching.


----------



## Bosco836

Sourmash said:


> Curious, Do you wear the same watch on and off duty? What kind of watches do all you EMTs and Medics use and why?



I've always worn a Timex Ironman - both on and off duty.  Its functional and durable and I've found no reason to change.


----------



## dixie_flatline

I have a Timex that's made out of rubber, I think, that I can wash down.  Only wear it on duty.  Off-duty I tend to wear a Citizen Eco-Drive that was a gift.

I've been eying up the Casio G-Shocks, but my $15 Timex hasn't let me down yet.  Although I did _somehow_ program it to beep once every hour, on the hour, and haven't been able to figure out how to disable this "feature"  :glare:


----------



## biz522

I have the timex expedition.. it is water resistant, tells military time, indiglow and I think it was 50 or 60$


----------



## Handsome Robb

Those Breitling Emergencies are pretty dang nice. I'd love one but I don't think I can swing the 6k pricetag. 

Looks like I'll have to be asking my dad to keep his eye open for anything that comes through his store. Ah the perks of Dad owning a jewelry store


----------



## sirengirl

NVRob said:


> Those Breitling Emergencies are pretty dang nice. I'd love one but I don't think I can swing the 6k pricetag.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to be asking my dad to keep his eye open for anything that comes through his store. Ah the perks of Dad owning a jewelry store



.....So I know what I'm getting for christmas?  kidding, kidding.

I've been eyeing one of these Casio Baby-G BGA151-7Bs for a month or so now, but I keep debating on the white. It looks naive and slightly badarse until someone vomits on it, I'm sure.... I hear Mr. Clean magic erasers work wonders on resin watch straps, though. They offer it in black, which I may get.... depends on what's cheaper on Ebay. Until then, I've been wearing a $15 plastic watch that I got from Target a year ago that is always set to the wrong date no matter how often I fix it, and doesn't have a backlight. I just want something with a backlight and a 3-minute timer for that rare day I finally work a code (as if I'd remember to use it...)

Or this :lol: So professional.


----------



## MexDefender

what a waste, I had vomit and other bodily fluids on my watch, threw it away. I spend 20 dollars for each watch I buy, serves a basic function. A casio electronic water resistant, when it goes to blood, vomit, or other bodily fluids I will buy another one just like it.


----------



## Handsome Robb

sirengirl said:


> .....So I know what I'm getting for christmas?



Only for you  

I think you should go for the Transformers one! Bumblebee for the win!



MexDefender said:


> what a waste, I had vomit and other bodily fluids on my watch, threw it away. I spend 20 dollars for each watch I buy, serves a basic function. A casio electronic water resistant, when it goes to blood, vomit, or other bodily fluids I will buy another one just like it.



What's a waste? A nice-ish watch that can be cleaned? Seems like throwing them away the second they get dirty is more wasteful but that's just me. My Omega is water resistant to 30 meters and is all stainless steel. If it gets yucky I drop it into a bio-bag with our cleaner we use on the gurney and let it soak, scrub it if needed then rinse it off and put it back on.


----------



## sirengirl

NVRob said:


> Only for you
> I think you should go for the Transformers one! Bumblebee for the win!



Haha thanks. I would love something like the G-Shock GA110MH but unfortunately I'm the size of a pre-pubescent boy and so a large men's watch would look like a medeival set of irons on my wrist. It's a shame, cause it looks so friggin' BA....

Agreed on the wasteful part. I orignally bought a pink rubberized one from Target when I started EMT school 2 years ago (I was mildly paranoid any watch or scope I bought would grow legs and walk away, hence my first scope was also pink) and I still own it. Sitting on my bedside table collecting dust...


----------



## Handsome Robb

sirengirl said:


> Haha thanks. I would love something like the G-Shock GA110MH but unfortunately I'm the size of a pre-pubescent boy and so a large men's watch would look like a medeival set of irons on my wrist. It's a shame, cause it looks so friggin' BA....



I'll have to remember that haha. Maybe they make a mini model :lol:


----------



## fortsmithman

I use a timex because one day I had thought I lost it.  I didn't.  I found it in the dryer.  I had put it throught the washer and dryer withy my laundry and it still works so I am sticking with timex


----------

